# Need discontinued parts



## matheson (Apr 24, 2008)

We have a Gusmer H2000 and need to replace the iso prop (15450-120) and the resin prop (15400-120) pump assemblies. Tried CPi Foam but they can't even get the parts. Does anyone know where we could find these or does anyone have an old H2000 that we could purchase for parts?


----------

